# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam version 2.2.2 Released Updates Will Continue

## mohamed73

*Asansam Version 2.2.2 Released*   *Updates Will Continue!*  *GT-B5330 FLASH/FULL SERVICE GT-B5330B FLASH/FULL SERVICE GT-B5330L FLASH/FULL SERVICE* *GT-I9082 Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI M+S     GT-I9082L Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI M+S    GT-S6102E Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI M+S GT-S6102Z Repair IMEI M+S GT-P7500M Direct unlock GT-P7100 Direct unlock* *GT-I897 Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI  GT-T959 Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI SGH-T959P Read Code/Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI SGH-T959D Read Code/Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI*  *Add Broadcom Root* : *
GT-S5300,GT-S5300C,GT-S5300L,GT-S5301,GT-S5301B,GT-S5301L 
GT-S5300B,GT-S5302,GT-S5302B,GT-S5303,GT-S6802,GT-S6802B 
GT-S5360,GT-S5360B,GT-S5360C,GT-S5360L,GT-S5360T,GT-S5363 
GT-S5367,GT-S5368,GT-S5369,GT-B5510,GT-B5510B,GT-B5510L
GT-B5512,GT-B5512B,GT-S5570I,GT-S5830i,GT-S5830C,GT-S5830M 
GT-S5839i,GT-B5512,GT-B5512B,GT-S6102,GT-S6102B,GT-S6102E 
GT-S6102Z*  *
About Root
========* *Goto One Click Root /Unroot*  *Select Broadcom Root* *Press Do it* 
  Quote:
    			 				 Device Found!
 Root Procedure Started!
 Uploading ROOTFILE(1) ... OK
 Prepairing Phone ... OK
 Uploading ROOTFILE(2) ... OK
 Uploading ROOTFILE(3) ... OK
 Preparing Phone ... OK
 Start Root Exploit ... OK
 Finalizing ...OK
 Rebooting ... OK
 Root Procedure Finished!
 Operation Completed
 Operation Time: 00:00:29 			 		    *Download
============
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
==============
 install 2.2.1 full setup and copy 2.2.2 in c:/asansam2  * *WE have a question?!!!* *Still Need Other Sam sung Android Tool?  BR
ASANGSM TEAM
CONTACT US*

----------

